# Greetings and Salutations



## Questor (Aug 22, 2013)

First pointer - my apologies, but I could not find forums for Abu Dhabi, so please feel free to advise / reply with link, if I can move this post to the correct location.

---

Not another Brit in UAE?

Absolutely!

The dark images of London life, grey concrete tower blocks, traffic and noise pollution are a distant memory..

Though I should point out we are currently on Yas Island so I am sure there are more lively locales to be seen.

As a new comer, I have browsed several sites, forums and blogs to glean as much info as possible, but I am still coming up with unanswered questions.

First on my agenda is getting a 2 bed apartment / villa in Abu Dhabi for around 60K per year

Can this be done?

I have noticed a steep increase in rental prices recently and am led to believe this is due to the post holiday return of expats, new schools opening in Dhabi as well as some new regulation about government workers needing to live in Dhabi.

Very reluctant to use one-man sales teams for flat finding.. but the estate agents I have found are quoting 120K+ ?!?!

If anyone can provide some great insight with excellent living locations to research, I would welcome the info immensely.

So far, I have looked at Al Reef (a little pricey), downtown dhabi (way out of my budget), next up is Khalifa City.. anyone have pros/cons?

Thanks for reading!

Q™


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I am moving your post to the 'UAE' part of the forum which is the defacto Abu Dhabi and other emirates section.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and Abu Dhabi.
Rental prices are much higher than in the UK. They have been a bit dearer in Abu Dhabi but there are rumours that all those factors you mention are keeping prices high. But the fact is there have been hundreds of new villas and apartments released in the last couple of years and there are many old apartments lying empty.
So you find Al Reef expensive? It is one of the cheapest areas of Abu Dhabi. You might find something in Khalifa or Mohamed Bin Zayed in your budget. You won't get anything nice (airy, clean, quiet) on AD island with 2 bedrooms for 60K.


----------



## Stephen Shoemaker (May 2, 2016)

What do the initials H.E before the name of an Abu Dhabi high-ranking (I think) government employee mean?

What would be the proper salutation for a male, Abu Dhabi high-ranking (I think) government employee?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Stephen Shoemaker said:


> What do the initials H.E before the name of an Abu Dhabi high-ranking (I think) government employee mean?
> 
> What would be the proper salutation for a male, Abu Dhabi high-ranking (I think) government employee?


I occasionally present to or meet government officials up to junior minister level and company board members with HE title, I just speak to them as would anyone else and call them by their first name. Seems fine so far


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Stephen Shoemaker said:


> What do the initials H.E before the name of an Abu Dhabi high-ranking (I think) government employee mean?
> 
> What would be the proper salutation for a male, Abu Dhabi high-ranking (I think) government employee?


Hi,
It means His Excellency (sort of equivalent of a British knighthood - Sir) - as opposed to H.H - which is His Highness and therefore part of the ruling family (Al Nahyan in Abu Dhabi).
Cheers
Steve


----------

